# Best way to clean ways with light surface rust.



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

I picked up a 3520B today and am on my way home with it! Woohoo!! She has been idle for a while and the ways have light surface rust on them. I am curious as to what the best way is to clean them up as I am reassembling at the house.


----------



## TimR (Nov 19, 2015)

Me, I don't like to use anything more abrasive than scotch-brite (typically the green stuff) with some paste wax or WD40.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 19, 2015)

I'd probably start with a razor blade and scrape any off that will come off that way, then a green scotch-brite pad, wipe up with a little thinner of sorts to clean it up, and paste wax.

Edit: Ahh, Tim beat me to it, lol!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TimR (Nov 19, 2015)

Sprung said:


> I'd probably start with a razor blade and scrape any off that will come off that way, then a green scotch-brite pad, wipe up with a little thinner of sorts to clean it up, and paste wax.
> 
> Edit: Ahh, Tim beat me to it, lol!


I don't care who you are, now that's funny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2015)

I usually use steel wool and some oil of some sort, I've used WD-40, thread cutting oil, even motor oil when cleaning up tool surfaces. I then like to wipe it clean and give a good coat of paste wax, let it dry and then rub it down with a rag. the tailstock and banjo slide nice then too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 19, 2015)

WD-40 and a scotch bright pad for me. 

If it's really heavy, I have mounted the scotch bright on a dedicated sanding mandrel in a drill... Beware of the spray, but it's really quick.


----------



## Mike Mills (Nov 19, 2015)

0000 steel wool with double sided tape to your ROS or if you have it, a medium cup brush for your 4.5" grinder.
The cup brush will shine it up like a new nickel lickety split. Then a light coat of converter (RustMort, Ospho, etc) to change any remaining rust from iron oxide to iron phosphate. Let dry and give a light coat of paste wax.


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

Thank you folks! I cleaned the bottom of the tail stock and the banjo, reattached the legs, re-wired the outlet and installed a new breaker. As of this moment I am waiting on a friend to come over to put her upright and then I will work on the ways. Thank you very much for the info. Pics to follow a little later tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 19, 2015)

I've been known to hit mine with a 400 grit ROS, followed by a wipe down with penetrating oil, then wax. But, I don't see anyone recommending that, so there must be a good reason not to?


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

Well this is as far as I'm getting tonight. My buddies wife had to work late so he had to get home for his pups. It's too damn heavy for the wife and I so we are going to try again tomorrow. Tool rest and the tail stock cleaned up great with a razor blade then WD40 and a green pad. I'm sure the ways will be the same if not I will polish them a little further with the steel wool.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok so I have never been known to be patient when I want to get something done. Sooooo my brain works overtime and tells me "you know not everybody has a friend that can lend a hand it doesn't stop them from getting things done" which means there is a way to get this done. Well two 2x4's, a hunk of walnut and two rubber mats work wonders for leverage!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

Everyone is still in one piece! I'm glad I looked at his wiring though because I hard wired into my wall box because there is a switch mounted in the lathe. Guess he liked red better than white. Looking sure saved me a headache though.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 19, 2015)

Dang, George, well done! That head and motor ain't light and getting it lined up on the ways can be tricky if you are lifting it alone. 

Where's the 19" bowl?


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

Yea, my wife wasn't happy when she got back home and saw what I did!


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm pretty whipped. That bowls gonna have to wait!


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 19, 2015)

Kudos! I know how it is putting a new tool together, Some day I'll tell you about putting together a Oneway 2436 all by myself. Or maybe not. My back still hasn't forgiven me for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Nov 20, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> Kudos! I know how it is putting a new tool together, Some day I'll tell you about putting together a Oneway 2436 all by myself. Or maybe not. My back still hasn't forgiven me for that



You know the back is ok! I do know that I was lifting correctly because my legs are screaming today!! Nothing a good Imperial Stout wont fix tonight!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

